# Found a pigeon



## pire (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello

I got to work this morning and there was this pigeon sitting in my parking bay. I got out and approached it. It did not fly away.
So I caught it, seeing that it was not flying away. 
I examined it and saw that a few tail feathers were missing, but no blood etc. 
He tried to fly, but did not get far. We put him in the warehouse now, and he walks in circles.
He seems a bit drunk, if I can put it bluntly.
I think he may have flown into the window here at work, and is not a 100%.

Just want to find out if there is something one can do to help, or should I just keep him till he can fly again?

thank you


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it possible to contain him in a box or dog crate for now. Also a picture ( to try to determine his age) and your location (in case there is a member nearby that can help).
A bowl of water, at least 2-3" deep with a pinch of salt and sugar stirred in will help rehydrate him. Best to keep him quiet, warm and contained for now to observe. Wild bird seed for now to see if he eats.
More members will be along soon - as I have to get ready for work.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

where are you located???


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I would check online and see if there is a local rehabilitator that you can bring it to. If it can not fly it may have a broken wing or need some other medical attention.


----------

